# Funny/cute dog names



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you know any cute dog names? At my work we have this Jack Russell and he has the cutest name ever!! Rexford Freckle Belly. :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

When I was little, our neighbor's dog was named "Dover"..... As in "Run Dover". :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. That's cute, "Run Dover." XP

I know people who have simply named their dogs "Dog," or cats "Cat."

Kuso's name is funny. Means "$h1t" in Japanese, because he's such a little $H1T!









Ryou's actual name is "Anastasia's Little Dragon." I think it's adorable, because he's such a goof ball that "Little Dragon" fits perfectly. Ryou means "Dragon" in Japanese.









Amaya's is pretty, just like her. Her full name is "Anastasia's Night Rain," because Amaya means "Night Rain" in Japanese. 雨夜


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Those are all cute names! When I was in the vets office there was a woman there with a mixed breed small type dog had to have JRT and gee whatever else in him I don't know but he was a wiry type dog~ hyper should I say and she kept saying jack flash (but she said it so fast I just couldn't really understand what she was saying) come here so I asked her what his name was and it was Jumpin' Jack Flash that song (Mick Jagger) thought that was cute and it really fit this dog LOL!:smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

We have two doxie mixes (brothers) that come into the clinic named
Frank 'n Beans.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Frank n' Beans!!! omg! haha! That's too cute!

My cat's name is Meatball. Everyone seems to get a kick out of that. XP My dad renamed him when my mom let him get fat. His original name was Merlin, because I had planned to take him with me to Renaissance fairs with a hat and a cloak on.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Do you know any cute dog names? At my work we have this Jack Russell and he has the cutest name ever!! Rexford Freckle Belly. :tongue:


I know someone that named their dog "D-O-G", so when you say it, it sounds like deeogee. Kinda clever!

- Jean


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This name might be funny, or weird: *"abcde"*, a shitzu


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

My friend have 2 cats. One named Boots and a black cat named sledgehammer

How awesome is that


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My son came home for the weekend and said that some people in his bldg. got a PUG puppy the named him GODZILLA! So to me Godzilla for a pug was pretty funny!


----------

